

Articles about PVS-Studio and Coverity - AndreyKarpov

I concluded that my articles are much more interesting than the write concurrency. Please compare.
======
AndreyKarpov
Coverity:

[http://www.bradenton.com/2012/02/23/3896742/open-source-
code...](http://www.bradenton.com/2012/02/23/3896742/open-source-code-quality-
on-par.html)

[http://www.coverity.com/library/pdf/coverity-
scan-2011-open-...](http://www.coverity.com/library/pdf/coverity-
scan-2011-open-source-integrity-report.pdf)

------
AndreyKarpov
PVS-Studio:

<http://www.viva64.com/en/a/0077/>

